# Arctic Cooling f12 Spannung



## BartholomO (23. August 2011)

Hi Leute, habe mir 2 neue Lüfter von Arctic Cooling geholt, nun habe ich angeschlossen, aber die sind mir beide etwas zu laut, der eine läuft mit 1500rpm, der andere mit 1600 rpm, nun wollte ich fragen, was ich dagegen machen könnte, den mit ihnen ist die Kühlleistung doch sehr viel mehr, anstatt 55°C beim Prozessor jetzt nur noch 47°C bei Prime nach 10 Minuten jeweils. und die Grafikkarte wird bei Furmark auch 4°C kälter. Hab im Internet schon gelesen, dass man dann einfach die anliegende Spannung runterregeln soll, nur wie mach ich das? 

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

MFG

BartholomO


----------



## Crenshaw (23. August 2011)

Über eine Lüftersteuerung oder einen Adapter  Lüftersteurung kannst du dir entweder zum einbauen kaufen oder dein bios liefert meistens auc eine mit. Sonst gibt es auch von 12 auf 7 Volt Adapter wodurch die Drehzahl deutlich gesenkt werden kann. Wenn du kein Geld ausgeben willst und du keine bios steurung hast empfehle ich dir das kostenlose Prgramm speedfan runterzuladen. Damit kannst im normalfall alle angeschlossenen Lüfter regeln oder die Steuerung von dem Programm selber machen lassen je nach temperatur.

MfG

Crenshaw


----------



## BartholomO (23. August 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Speedfan habe ich bereits installiert, habe mal geschaut, aber ich finde keine Option wo man dies regeln kann. Also auf Konfigurieren und dann auf Lüfter, dort finde ich sie schon, nur leider kann ich dort nichts einstellen. Bei Fan Control, wenn ich dort auf den Pfeil dann gehe, steht da erst ich soll einen Fan hinzufügen und wenn ich dann auf hinzufügen gehe, dann kommt nur ein Fenster, indem ich irgendetwas eintippen kann.


----------



## Crenshaw (23. August 2011)

moment ich mach dir ein screenshot 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BartholomO (23. August 2011)

Ah ok, danke, aber bei mir steht links auch nicht wie bei dir Fan01 Fan02, da steht nichts, ich weiss ja nicht ob des was ausmacht. Und, woher weiss ich welches Speed zu welchem Lüfter gehört? Da ich 4 Gehäuselüfter habe und 1 CPU Lüfter. Bei mir ist alles ausser Speed03 auf 100%, Speed 03 ist 0%.


----------



## Crenshaw (23. August 2011)

Ausprobieren  Einfach mal einen ausmachen und gucken wer ausgeht


----------



## BartholomO (23. August 2011)

Also ich habe nun jedes mal auf 0 gestellt kurz und geschaut, also Speed01 war der hintere Lüfter, also nicht einer der neuen. Der Speed02 war der vorderste und bei Speed04, 05, 06 ist gar keiner ausgegangen als ich auf 0 gestellt habe.


----------



## Crenshaw (23. August 2011)

hast du auch kurz gewartet? ne minute oder so?


----------



## BartholomO (23. August 2011)

Nein, ich habe nur so 10-20 Sekunden gewartet, was ja zum Beispiel bei dem Vorderen und bei dem hinteren gereicht hat, aber ich mach nochmal mit etwas länger warten.


----------



## Crenshaw (23. August 2011)

Und oft kann speedfan auch nicht alle ansteuern... Vor allem wenn sie noch durchs bios o.ä. geregelt ewerden.


----------



## BartholomO (23. August 2011)

Ok, dann schau ich mal ins Bios, mal gucken ob ich was finde.


----------



## Crenshaw (23. August 2011)

Ist meistens unter system überwachung oder ähnliches 

Bei der bei H/W Monitor


----------



## Bambusbar (23. August 2011)

N4rf, der ganze Text weg ... also Kurzfassung ^^

Im SpeedFan unter "Configure" und "Advanced" den entsprechenden Chip auswählen der für die Lüfter auch wirklich zuständig ist (Ich hab da zwei Chips mit Lüfter gelistet, aber nur einer macht wirklich was, evtl ausprobieren/testen) und dann bei den Lüfter auf "Software Controlled" auswählen und unten rechts " Remember it" anhaken.

Bei den Artic F12, wenns die PWM Version ist, kannst du ja gechillit mehrere zusammenschließen und dann über einen einzelnen Anschluss steuern, das funkt echt gut 
Bei knapp unter 1000 RPM sind die F12s echt leise und bei 800 RPM (für mich) unhörbar.
Ok, ich seh grad .. 1500 RPM ..dann ist es nicht die RPM Version, die schafft nur 1350 ^^

Sollte alles scheitern kannst du die Lüfter ja immer noch auf 5V oder 7V laufen lassen, erfordert dann natürlich nur ein wenig handwerkliches Geschick und Frickelarbeit, wenn man keinen Adapter kaufen will


----------



## Cuddleman (23. August 2011)

Ein Adapter mit definierten Widerstand zur Spannungsreduzierung könnte helfen, oder einen Widerstand nach eigenem Ermessen für die benötigte Spannung selbst kaufen und in das Lüfterkabel einlöten, aber mit Schrumpfschlauch überziehen!

Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Kabel/Adapter » 3-Pin zu 3-Pin Spannungsadapter 12V auf 9.5V

Anderenfalls ist eine Lüftersteuerung sogar sinnvoller! 

Mit dem Zalman Lüftercontroller kann individuell ein Lüfter reguliert werden.

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Zalman » Zalman FanMate II - New Edition


----------



## BartholomO (23. August 2011)

Also danke erstmal für die Antworten .

@ Crenshaw, ich komme leider nicht mehr ins Bios, habe jetzt die ganze Zeit rumprobiert aber ich komm einfach nicht mehr rein siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/171174-samsung-syncmaster-bx2235.html

selbst wenn ich wieder mein altes VGA Kabel anstecke funktioniert dass nicht mehr, da muss man irgendetwas im NVIDIA Menü umstellen aber ich hab jetzt ständig rumprobiert und bin leider nicht mehr draufgekommen.

@ Bambusbar, welches dieser Chips muss ich auswählen? (siehe Bild)

@ Cuddleman, ok irgendwie habe ich mir das mit dem Adapter einfacher vorgestellt, oder was müsste man dort dann machen wenn man sich einfach z. B. einen 7V Adapter kauft?


----------



## Bambusbar (23. August 2011)

Bei dem FanMate muss ich aber dazu sagen, dass (zumindest bei mir und den F12 PWM) das Ganze ein katastrophaler Fail war.
Zwar ging es, die Lüfter zu regeln, aber hat man die gefühlt Grenze von 90% Leistung unterschritten gabs ein echt nerviges Fiepsen bei den Küftern, was es quasi unmöglich gemacht hat, die noch weiter runter zu regeln.

@Bartho:
Wir dir überhaupt von den Lüftern, die du angeschlossen hast, n Speed angezeigt?
Weil auf deinem Screenshot sieht das nicht so aus :/
Ich vermute aber mal, das der erste Eintrag mit SB das richtige ist.

Um das mit den drosseln zumindest mal zu testen -> http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/casemodding0/lfter-drossel.html


----------



## BartholomO (23. August 2011)

Also ich habe die Software Asrock extreme Tuner von meinem Mainboard, dort kann ich die Geschwindigkeiten auslesen. Wie sieht dass ganze denn bei dir aus?

EDIT: Und zu dem mit dem Lüfter drosseln, des hört sich kompliziert an 

Also die Lüfter von mir haben ein schwarzes, rotes und gelbes Kabel. Also von der Seite zu entnehmen müsste man ja dank dem gelben die Lüfter steuern können bzw. auslesen können.


----------



## Cuddleman (23. August 2011)

Beim einfachen Spannungsadapter, diesen an den Lüfteranschluß stecken und die andere Seite ans Mainboard.
Das gleiche gilt auch für den Fan-Mate.
Bei Nichterwendung der MB-Anschlüße kann man auch an den 12V Molexstecker gehen und einen sollchen Adapter, wenn nicht vorhanden, benutzen.

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...iconnector-4x4zu3-Pin-und-2x12V2x5V::179.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Molex-zu-3-Pin-Luefteradapterkabel::173.html

oder sich bei Caseking, Conrad, Reichelt, Alternate, Mindfactory etc. mal selber umschauen:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Kabel/Adapter/Luefter-Kabel/Adapter:::10296_10300.html
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/listing.html?navId=1328&tk=7&lk=1957
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/overview/0410117/PC-Luefter-Kabel
http://www.reichelt.de/Luefterzubeh...8AAAIAABFNCn09eb0a1a979336ed39996ad9a8e3322b9
http://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Kabel+~+Adapter/Stromversorgung.html

"Bambusbar" sein Einwand betrifft einige andere Lüfter diverser Hersteller ebenfalls, wobei Knarren, Tuckern und Brummen zu den gebräuchlichsten Erscheinungen gehören, diese aber oft erst zuhören sind, wenn das Luftgeräusch sich reduziert und diese erwähnten Erscheinungen in den Vordergrund treten. Als Vergleich kann man auch die PCGH-Test's zu diversen Lüftern hinzu ziehen, da sich die Jungs mit derartigen Dingen ordentlich Mühe geben!

Was hindert einen daran, die Drehzahl nicht soweit herunter zureduzieren, um einen vernünftigen Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und Kühlung zu finden!


----------



## Bambusbar (23. August 2011)

nene cuddle, das Problem mit den Geräuschen bei den F12 hatte ich NUR mit dem FanMate.
Ich kann die sonst wunderbar auf 5V laufen lassen ( ~ 600 RPM) oder über SpeedFan steuern, das klappt wunderbar. Da sinsd sonst echt geile Lüfter (vorallem für den Preis) .. außer halt in Verbindung mit dem FanMate ^^

@Bartho:
Normalerweise sollte da links die Lüfterdrehzahl angegeben werden (wird sie bei mir zumindest), k a, was bei dir nicht stimmt :/
Soooo genau kenn ich mich da mit SpeedFan leider nicht aus, muss ich zugeben.


----------



## BartholomO (23. August 2011)

Also ein solcher Adapter wäre dann dieser z. B.: 

Lüfter Adapterkabel, InLine, 12V auf 7V: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

lieg ich da richtig?

Den kleineren Anschluss mit dem Lüfter verbinden und der breitere mit dem Mainboard?

EDIT: Hätte ich sonst noch irgendeine Möglichkeit die Lüfter herunterzuregeln? Mit Asrock extreme tuner z. B. kann man in Stufen runtersetzen, dass Funktioniert bei meinem Prozessorlüfter gut, da hört man sichtlich den Unterschied und sieht ihn auch in dem Programm wird die Drehzahl dann auch niedriger, jedoch wenn ich dassselbe mit dem einen mache geht nichts runter und den anderen kann ich nicht runtersetzten, vielleicht weil ich ihn bei Powerfan eingesteckt habe?!


----------



## Bambusbar (23. August 2011)

Ne, nich ganz 

Der dicke Anschluss an einen Strang vom Netzteil  (Da wo auch z.b. HDDS oder Laufwerke drankommen (wenns noch kein Sata hat ^^)), der dünne an den Lüfter.


----------



## BartholomO (23. August 2011)

Mein Netzteil hat solche Anschlüsse nicht  nur Sata Stromanschlüsse. Mein altes hatte solche Anschlüsse, nur leider ist dass Netzteil nicht gut (Billignetzteil)


----------



## Bambusbar (23. August 2011)

Sollte es aber ^^

http://h7.abload.de/img/img_3891900pixelbreitefu8k.jpg

Ganz links, bzw ganz Rechts, da kommt der Adapter drauf.


----------



## BartholomO (23. August 2011)

Achso doch, die hat mein Netzteil schon, nur keine mit solchen Pins drinnen.

EDIT: Kann des auch sein, dass es daran liegt dass man die Lüfter einfach nicht steuern kann? Da ja wie gesagt es mit  Asrock extreme tuner nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Bambusbar (23. August 2011)

Es sind keine PWM Lüfter,  also wenn deine Kabel nur 3 Farben haben, das stimmt.
Trotzdem soltle Speedfan die eigentlich den Speed anzeigen .. denke ich *grübel*

Naja, mit dem Adapter kannst du sie drosseln, mit einer extra Lüftersteuerung kannst du sie steuern 
Kostet halt nur beides Kohle.


----------



## BartholomO (23. August 2011)

Was für eine Drehzahl hätten sie dann ungefähr wenn ich sie drossel auf 7V, wenn sie jetzt der eine 1500rpm und der andere 1600rpm hat?


----------



## Cuddleman (23. August 2011)

Ja, wenn du solch einen Molex 4pol-Steckanschluß als Gegenstück (mit Hülsen drinn) am Netzteilkabel hast, benutz ihn.

Die Drehzahl des Lüfters müßte sich eigentlich linear zur Spannung verhalten.

Ins Verhältnis gesetzt, kannst du dadurch bei Spannungsreduzierung, einen entsprechenden Drehzahlwert annehmen.


----------



## Bruce112 (23. August 2011)

ich hab diese arcting lüfter auch gehollt 2 pwm lüfter +3 die normalen bei mier laufen die 2 frontlüfter mit 5 volt + hinten per lüfterregler + eine cpu 4 pin 

sobald gut aber sind tick lauter als die xigmatek 1254 lüfter dafür aber schaufen die ziemlich gut luft raus +rein .

kauf dier eine lüfterregler beste methode .Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Zalman » Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Lüfter-Controller - black

hatt schon einer die lüfter lager geölt mier kommen die vor ob die trocken sind .


----------



## Bambusbar (23. August 2011)

Ich hab eh .. 8 PWMs ^^
2 im Gehäuse, 4 auf den Radis und 2 bei der Frau im Gehäuse.

Lager geölt hab ich keine, ich hab aber auch noch nicht wirklich nachgeguckt, weil ich echt zufriedenen mit den Lüfter bin 
Man wird nur doof angeguckt, wenn man im Shop n halbes Dutzend von den Dingern abholen geht


----------



## Crenshaw (23. August 2011)

Also ich empfehle dann auch zu Adaptern oder zur Lüftersteuerung  Die Adapter kosten ja nicht viel und sorgen für ein gutes Ergebniss und die Lüftersteuerung kann man natürlich ja an die Temperatur anpassen kostet aber dafür auch mehr.


----------



## BartholomO (23. August 2011)

Hm ok danke Leute, ich denke ich werde mir 7V Adapter holen.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (23. August 2011)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Es sind keine PWM Lüfter,  also wenn deine Kabel nur 3 Farben haben, das stimmt.
> Trotzdem soltle Speedfan die eigentlich den Speed anzeigen .. denke ich *grübel*



Muss dafür nicht der Lüfter ein Tachosignal ausgeben, Ich denk das der f12 kein Tachosignal schickt und deswegen auch keine Drehzahl ausgegeben wird.


----------

